# Wanting to share..



## RilerTsume (Aug 25, 2012)

Greetings fellow musicians/composers/producers,

 Names Riley and thought I'd just post a thread to get myself and some of the little tracks I've made out there to another part of FA. First time on the forums and figured it would be a good place to get some feedback. Not just from submitting my work and hoping people click the little display picture. I've been around FA for some time but only a couple months ago starting posting the music I've made. You could say it's due to possible embarrassment but I've been pretty much posting for fun now. Love when I get feedback that is inspiring.

 I figure I'll just leave a link here so that if you choose to go check out any of my work it's easy to get too. Anyway, nice to meet you all and look forwarding to sharing my work.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/rilertsume/


----------

